# Lite-On LTC-48161H: Nach CD Brennen werden CD's/DVD's nicht mehr gelesen



## whazzup (27. Januar 2004)

In meinem PC ist das Lite-On CD-R/DVD Laufwerk LTC-48161H eingebaut. Das Brennen von CD's funktioniert ohne Probleme. Schiebe ich nach dem Brennvorgang aber eine CD (egal ob selbstgebrannt oder nicht) oder DVD ins Laufwerk, kann diese nicht gelesen werden. Windows XP erkennt zwar das Medium, zeigt den Inhalt aber nicht an. So erscheint bei einer gebrannten CD z.B.: Speicherkapazität 300 MB, davon frei: 300 MB. Der belegte Platz der CD wird also ignoriert. Nach einem Rebbot des PC's funktioniert's meist wieder einwandfrei.

Ich habe für Brennen Nero gebraucht, dies aber wieder desinstalliert und die eingebaute Brenn-Software von Windows XP verwendet. Das Problem tritt aber unabhängig davon auf. Zum ersten Mal aufgetaucht ist das Problem nach der Installation einiger XP Sicherheitsupdates.

Danke im voraus für Tipps!

PS: Die Firmware habe ich bereits upgedatet - hat leider nichts gebracht.


----------

